# Hard Graft Kindle Cases



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

These are not cheap, but I like the clean look of them.... It would appear that it fits the Kindle only, not with a cover on it. These are shipped out of Europe.... Apparently The Curiosity Shoppe in San Francisco carries some of their items, but I haven't found any of them in their online store. According to the website, both styles are available for both the K1 & K2, and they will ship to the US.










*U kindle case*
€55.00 (excl. tax & shipping)

The U kindle case for both models of the Amazon Kindle offers a slim external leather pocket which fits your iphone/phone or ipod touch perfectly. On the backside a black elastic herringbone holds your headphones or pen.

. handmade in Austria
. premium wool felt
. hand selected Italian aniline leather
. black elastic herringbone
























*dapper kindle case*
€55.00 (excl. tax & shipping)

The dapper kindle case combines old world craftsmanship with one of todays most modern devices. This pouch is all about looking the part without compromising on protecting your kindle. The perfectly designed leather pocket will fit everything from business to credit cards, spare memory cards and even your iphone.

. handmade in Austria
. premium wool felt
. hand selected Italian aniline leather


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Verena--

Have you contacted The Curiosity Shoppe to see if they are planning on carrying them?  Since they already carry the products, the cost to them of having some Kindle cases added to the next order would probably be minimal and then shipping from them would be less than for you to order directly from the company. For anyone interested in these, it might be worth looking into.

Eleanor doesn't want anything that would require her to take her Oberon off, so they're not for me, but they look well made, thanks for posting them!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you contacted The Curiosity Shoppe to see if they are planning on carrying them?


Like I need to buy something else? No!


----------

